# How to paint 1960's enamel fireplace



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I believe your going to find that style fireplace was never intended to be used outside.


----------



## tbick (Apr 11, 2013)

I've seen quite a few being used outside. How well they hold up is a different story. I intend to cover it when not in use.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Engine paint is a poor choice. Most of them are rated for about 500 degrees. There are various stove, grill and BBQ paints with ratings in the 1000-1200 degree range. Rustoleum makes a High Temp Auto Paint that is rated at 2000 degrees.

For priming, sanding, or both, read the instructions on the individual paint can or data sheet.

Most of the high temp paints need to be "cured" at a lower temp (for many the cure is about 50% of rating or less) before they hold up to the higher temps. Many people don't realize this, and complain that the paint failed the first use.

If you really like that stove, you might want to talk to a powder coater about it. They make high temp power coat. Some of the people doing it also do ceramic coatings. You could also ask them about doing the cure job on the paint. A controlled heat would be better than a DIY cure.

I would talk to some locals about the cover. In some areas (like mine), covers can do more harm than good. They can create a sauna effect that exacerbates the rusting, particularly if unvented and/or run all the way to the ground.


----------



## tbick (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks alot Oso954. That's really great information. It does sound like curing properly would be difficult for a DIY, so I'll see if powder coating is in my price range.


----------



## Live_Oak (Aug 22, 2013)

Powder coating is the way to go. Or, just skip trying to fuss with the fireplace and I'll take it off your hands. *cough* cough*


----------

